# Piratage de ma carte bleue : 2 fois en 2 mois ! pénible...



## GregM (6 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis à la recherche de conseils donc si vous avez la gentillesse de m'aider, je vous en remercie par avance.

Courant octobre, je me suis fait pirater ma carte bleue. Des achats ont été effectués sur le net (apple store). J'ai fait opposition à ma carte et porté plainte.
Hier en faisant mes comptes j'ai constaté avec stupeur que je venais à nouveau de me faire pirater (ma nouvelle carte) par un achat frauduleux de 500  sur le site d'apple (mon voleur a bon goût !). Rebelote : commissariat, porté plainte, opposition sur ma carte, demande d'une nouvelle carte...

D'après ma banque et la police, ma carte est piratée sur le net et non pas par un commerçant.
Je fais régulièrement des achats sur le net mais uniquement sur des sites sécurisés (https).
Mon mac est derrière une freebox (qui contient un pare feu réglé par défaut je crois)
Sur mon ordi, mon pare feu n'est pas actif.
Mon ordi n'est pas en mode "partage" sur le réseau.
J'ai utilisé Mac Scan pour vérifier s'il je n'ai pas de cheval de troie, à priori non.
Je viens d'installer Little snitch suie à des informations trouvées sur des forums.

Voilà tout.
Je deviens complétement parano...
Donc si vous avez des conseils pour sécuriser mon ordi je suis preneur.
(ma banque ne propose pas l'e-carte, il faut donc que je trouve une solution)

Merci à vous tous !


----------



## subsole (6 Novembre 2010)

On peut acheter sur l'AppleStore avec le même l'ID et MDP que sur iTunes non ? (je n'en suis pas certain, à vérifier.)
Si oui, il est possible ton compte iTunes soit "piraté", change ton MDP par un plus compliqué.

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/920074059/wo/2AGeRT2Nefgc2a5qbsoQFud05sx/2.0.16.9.5.7.1

Edit:
Oui, c'est bien ça, l'ID et le MDP sont les mêmes que sur iTunes.
1 - Prévenir Apple.
2 - Enlever les infos de la CB


> Google:
> Il faut aller dans son Itune personnel, store, connexion à son compte. Après avoir rentré son identifiant et son mot de passe, vous pouvez accédez à vos données personnelles avec nom, prénom, adresse et mode de paiement! A côté vous avez modifier, en cliquant tous les modes de paiement apparaissent ainsi que Aucun mode de paiement


3 - Changer ses ID & MDP.


Edit: 2

http://www.igen.fr/itunes/itunes-des-comptes-pirates-chez-des-utilisateurs-francophones-10865

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2362482&tstart=0


----------



## GregM (6 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour Subsole,

Je te remercie pour tes recommandations qui pourront servir.
Cependant dans mon cas, je n'ai pas de compte Itunes / Apple store.
Il me faut donc explorer une autre piste...
Merci encore


----------



## subsole (6 Novembre 2010)

GregM a dit:


> Bonjour Subsole,
> 
> Je te remercie pour tes recommandations qui pourront servir.
> Cependant dans mon cas, je n'ai pas de compte Itunes / Apple store.
> ...



De rien. 
J'arrête de ramer, j'attaque la falaise .......... :hosto:


----------



## lpl (6 Novembre 2010)

Pourquoi tu laisses ton pare feu désactivé sur OS X ?

lpl


----------



## subsole (6 Novembre 2010)

Peut être as tu été victime de  phishing (hameçonnage) ...........


----------



## GregM (6 Novembre 2010)

Depuis que je m'en suis rendu compte, j'ai effectivement activé la pare feu de mon mac.
Mais je me demande si cela peut être suffisant...


----------



## lpl (6 Novembre 2010)

GregM a dit:


> Depuis que je m'en suis rendu compte, j'ai effectivement activé la pare feu de mon mac.
> Mais je me demande si cela peut être suffisant...



Passes un coup de *Clam XAV* sur ton disque dur.


----------



## GregM (6 Novembre 2010)

Concernant le  phishing, pourquoi pas effectivement mais je fais attention généralement de ne pas répondre à tout et n'importe quoi.
La question que je me pose, c'est que j'ai changé de carte bleue et donc de numéros.
Et pourtant j'ai encore réussi à me faire pirater.
Le point commun à chaque fois, un achat effectué quelque jours avant sur un site de vente en ligne très connu et à priori sécurisé


----------



## lpl (6 Novembre 2010)

GregM a dit:


> Concernant le  phishing, pourquoi pas effectivement mais je fais attention généralement de ne pas répondre à tout et n'importe quoi.
> La question que je me pose, c'est que j'ai changé de carte bleue et donc de numéros.
> Et pourtant j'ai encore réussi à me faire pirater.
> Le point commun à chaque fois, un achat effectué quelque jours avant sur un site de vente en ligne très connu et à priori sécurisé



Peut être ton compte PAYPAL est piraté ?


----------



## GregM (6 Novembre 2010)

Merci l'info concernant *Clam XAV*
En cours de téléchargement, je vais tester tout ça...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h33 ----------

Paypal ?
Effectivement, bonne idée, il faut que je vérifie.
Mais encore une fois, j'ai changé ce carte et donc de numéros.
Le compte Paypal n'est-il pas lié à une carte est une seule ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h37 ----------

Rien de suspect détecté par *Clam XAV*


----------



## ntx (6 Novembre 2010)

Personne dans ton entourage, personnel ou professionnel, ou chez un commerçant n'aurait pu avoir ta carte en main et copier les numéros ? Ca suffit pour acheter sur le net sans plus de contrôles.


----------



## GregM (6 Novembre 2010)

Oui ça effectivement je ne peux pas affirmer le contraire.
D'après la banque et la police, le mode opératoire laisse plutôt penser à un piratage sur internet. Inquiétant...


----------



## JPTK (6 Novembre 2010)

ntx a dit:


> Personne dans ton entourage, personnel ou professionnel, ou chez un commerçant n'aurait pu avoir ta carte en main et copier les numéros ? Ca suffit pour acheter sur le net sans plus de contrôles.



Ouaip, je voudrais pas faire de mauvais esprit, mais le piratage, le phishing, ils ont bon dos, je suis un gros acheteur sur le net, et avant c'était le minitel, c'est pour dire... :rateau: bah jamais eu de soucis, je dis pas que c'est pas possible mais ça me semble plus risqué de retirer 20  dans la rue que de payer sur le net, je pratique les 2 pourtant, sans me poser de questions.

Mais bref, un peu comme pour tous les crimes, malheureusement quand on retrouve le coupable, 8 fois sur 10 il fait parti de l'entourage proche, ou plus ou moins proche, un voisin, etc.

Loin de moi l'idée de faire flipper Greg, mais à sa place, c'est par là que je commencerai, mais aucune piste n'est à écarter évidemment, parce que 2 fois en 2 mois, ça sent quand même la personne qui te connaît bien, et ça oui alors c'est flippant du coup...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h05 ----------




GregM a dit:


> Oui ça effectivement je ne peux pas affirmer le contraire.
> D'après la banque et la police, le mode opératoire laisse plutôt penser à un piratage sur internet. Inquiétant...



Dans ce cas... mais bon... qu'en savent-ils. Moi je me méfierai à ta place, j'y réfléchirai un peu à cette autre hypothèse qu'évoque ntx.


----------



## GregM (6 Novembre 2010)

Effectivement l'entourage, je n'écarte pas cette hypothèse.
Mais depuis mon premier piratage, je suis très vigilant (forcément...)
Par contre hasard ou pas, je me fais pirater deux fois et deux fois quelques jours avoir fait un achat sur le même site de vente en ligne sécurisé (https). Curieux...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h10 ----------

Pour compléter mon propos, la police ne m'a posé aucune question sur mon entourage / commerçants.
Par contre, ils m'ont demandé tout à propos de mon ordi (adresse IP, adresse physique, adresse IP freebox) et mes habitudes sur le net. Ils m'ont également précisé qu'ils constataient une forte croissance des piratages sur le net.


----------



## TiteLine (6 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

C'est effectivement bizarre et l'absence de compte iTunes me laisse supposer également que l'entourage peut également être lié à ces achats frauduleux.

Tu peux opter pour une e-carte bleue pour tes achats sur le net, le numéro ne sera ainsi valable qu'une seule fois


----------



## JPTK (6 Novembre 2010)

GregM a dit:


> Effectivement l'entourage, je n'écarte pas cette hypothèse.
> Mais depuis mon premier piratage, je suis très vigilant (forcément...)
> Par contre hasard ou pas, je me fais pirater deux fois et deux fois quelques jours avoir fait un achat sur le même site de vente en ligne sécurisé (https). Curieux...
> 
> ...




Bon déjà, change la clé WPA de ta box (y a des générateurs de clé WPA2 à rallonge, ça rend plus difficile le crack), active le filtrage mac et insère ton IP, c'est le minimum. On recommande de plus en plus de changer de temps en temps de clé WPA d'ailleurs, pas la peine d'être un as pour en cracker une, même si pas à la portée du 1er venu quand même.


----------



## GregM (6 Novembre 2010)

Ok JPTK je vais faire ces manip
Merci beaucoup pour ces conseils.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h03 ----------

L' e-carte est effectivement une solution très efficace.
Mais toutes les banques ne proposent pas cette solution (comme la mienne...)


----------



## JPTK (9 Novembre 2010)

BON C'EST FAIT OU BIEN ??


----------



## pimousse42 (9 Novembre 2010)

tu as essayé d'appeler apple pour voir si tu as un compte associé à ta carte bleue.


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Novembre 2010)

Ma banque non plus ne propose pas le système "e-carte". Eh bien j'ai ouvert un compte courant à "La banque postale" que j'alimente par virement depuis le compte de ma banque et je n'utilise ce compte à "La banque postale" que pour des achats sur le net avec le système "e-carte".


----------



## Sultannos (19 Juin 2013)

On m'a piraté depuis 1 an mes 3 dernières cartes bleues et la banque refuse de rembourser . Elle dit que 3 cartes c'est impossible .
2000 euros c'est trop... J'ai un Mac Book pro et live box mais pas de carte sur iTunes ... Je suis en wifi et mon parefeu en marche ???? Je n'ose plus me servir de ma dernière carte... Y a t'il un blocage possible ????

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h03 ----------

On m'a aussi piraté mes trois dernières carte , je deviens folle et ma banque ne veut pas me rembourser.....
Mon Itunes n'a plus de carte donc et mon pay pal non plus je ne vois pas comment à par le wifi , ils ont pu me pirater mes 3 cartes et ce sont toujours les mêmes SFR ONE SHOT, SYNDICAT ESD ET FTELECOM FAC bidons....
Ma banque me dois encore 2000 euros et ne m'a remboursée que sur les 3 mois en arrière à chaque fois alors que les retrait inscvrivent en CEE;
Je voudaris comme toi me protéger , si vous avez une solution,???????


----------



## Tuncurry (19 Juin 2013)

GregM a dit:


> ...Courant octobre, je me suis fait pirater ma carte bleue. Des achats ont été effectués sur le net (apple store). J'ai fait opposition à ma carte et porté plainte.



Nous aussi, cel vient d'arriver à la carte de ma copine. Moi pas de soucis alors que j'ai pas mal de codes sur mon ordi, bref. Elle jusqu'à présent ras et les problèmes ont commencé il y a 2 semaines lorsqu'on a renseigné la CB sur le itune store d'Apple. Quelques jours après un achat sur le store non fait pas nous d'une vingtaine d'euros. On a supposé que c'était le gamin avec une in app purchase et la temporisation Apple lorsqu'on est allé une première fois sur le store et changé le pass.

Hier re gros problème pour 196  mais cette fois ci en retrait physique depuis les Etats Unis de la somme. Autrement dit la carte a été refaite physiquement et se balade comme moyen de paiement dans un pays étranger. Pareil que Greg, opposition de carte, dépot de plainte (pas accepté par la Police) et demande de remboursement par la banque (3 semaine de délais). Un peu léger tout ça !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Juin 2013)

C'est un sujet qui me pose question : les arnaques à la CB sont réputées fort répandues en 2013 sur le web = comment ??

MacGé en parlait à propos de l'AppleID : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/259286...obleme-de-securite-en-cours-de-resolution-maj
MacBidouille en rajoute à propos de l'iPhone : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/20...ampaign=Feed:+macbidouille+(MacBidouille.com)

Mais cela vient-il vraiment/seulement/absolument de notre Mac ??
En tout cas, être sous Mac ne nous protège pas complètement. :hein:
(oui, je sais, le problème est souvent entre la chaise et le bureau
mais, sinon,  où ?)


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juin 2013)

Tuncurry a dit:


> l y a 2 semaines lorsqu'on a renseigné la CB sur le itune store d'Apple. Quelques jours après un achat sur le store non fait pas nous d'une vingtaine d'euros. On a supposé que c'était le gamin avec une in app purchase et la temporisation Apple lorsqu'on est allé une première fois sur le store et changé le pass !


conseil specifiquement pour les stores
Ne PLUS mettre l'identifiant CB
on peut changer pour moyen de paiment : aucun


et on ne rentre l'identifiant CB que ponctuellement , quand on y fait des achats.


----------



## Tuncurry (21 Juin 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> conseil specifiquement pour les stores
> Ne PLUS mettre l'identifiant CB
> on peut changer pour moyen de paiment : aucun
> et on ne rentre l'identifiant CB que ponctuellement , quand on y fait des achats.



C'est ce qu'on vient de faire. On a mis aucun. Ceci dit, mes 3 comptes Apple ont toujours leur n° de carte CB renseignée et je n'ai eu pour le moment aucun problème.
C'est juste que ma copine n'ayant fait aucun achat sur le net, la concomitance avec le renseignement de la carte sur le Store nous semble louche. Mais ce n'est qu'une hypothèse.

En attendant, pour le dépot de la plainte, c'est assez scandaleux, en fait la Police ne prend plus aucune plainte, il n'y a pas d'enquete, on nous remet juste un récépissé pour que la banque nous rembourse et qu'elle se retourne vers son assureur. Autrement dit les arnaqueurs ont de beaux jours devant eux puisque personne ne les poursuit et ca permet de ne pas gonfler les chiffres de la délinquance et de ne pas réformer le système des cartes bancaires qui est une vraie passoire.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2013)

c'est un vrai bordel internet et les CB

personnellement iTunes c'est uniquement avec carte Itunes
le reste c'est E-Carte Bleue


----------



## ntx (1 Juillet 2013)

Pour info, aux nouvelles de ce matin la mise au jour d'un piratage des cartes bancaires via de faux terminaux de paiement chez les commerçants.
A mon avis c'est un piste bien plus probable qu'un piratage d'un Mac ou d'un compte iTunes.


----------

